# Issues installing x11/xorg



## mj12net (Apr 30, 2014)

Using portmaster to install x11/xorg, I get something interesting during the compiling...


```
Extracting for gettext-0.18.3.1
SHA256 Checksum mismatch for gettext-0.18.3.1.tar.gz
Refetch for 1 more times files:  gettext-0.18.3.1.tar.gz
FOund saved configuration for gettext-0.18.3.1
gettext-0.18.3.1 depends on file ......
gettext-0.18.3.1.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
Attempting to fetch http://.......100% of 15MB
Fetched file size mismatch (expected 16341773, actual 1835008
Trying next site
....
```

Why is portmaster grabbing something off the internet and is there any reason to be concerned if xorg does compile and install completely even with this happening?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2014)

This is how ports work.  If the port _distfile_ is not already present, it is downloaded.  If the checksum matches a known good value, it is extracted and built.


----------



## mj12net (Apr 30, 2014)

That explains portmaster.  What about the mismatch and fetching the same file multiple times (with mismatch in size) and then portmaster using it to compile xorg?  Is my installation media corrupt if it says:


```
Extracting for gettext-0.18.3.1
SHA256 Checksum mismatch for gettext-0.18.3.1.tar.gz
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2014)

It can be a problem on the remote site, or a changed version.  The first thing to try is deleting the file on your local system.


----------

